# Custom Haying Wanted TX,OK,sw KS



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

It is that time of year again folks,,,,,,,,, looking for wheat or triticalie to swath and bale around texas panhandle, oklahoma and southwest kansas. will do just swathing also. 2 JD swathers with steel conditioners, round or big square balers also 19 wheel rake . competitive rates and good equipment, call 580-517-1880 anytime and ask for Jeff or email me at [email protected]


----------

